# Pivot Chart in Access gestalten



## starbug (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

habe mal wieder eine Frage.Kann man in Access 2007 ein Pivot Chart selbst noch
gestalten oder muss man diese Standartansicht nehmen?


----------

